# Pros and Cons



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

I need a list of people's (service and civi) opinions of joining. I'm a 28 year old female finishing my nursing degree in December. I've nursed as an LPN for eight years so I do have experience. My mother and father were both captains in the military (mom was a nurse, dad an engineer) and we moved often (every two years or so) so I know that side of it. 

What I would like is some pros and cons to think about before putting in my application. If my age is against me, I need to know that (although I'm fit, I would need to work harder to meet the requirements). I'm thinking of the opportunities I would have and the security of a job as huge bonuses, as well as the potential for travel and education. What else?


----------



## matthew1786 (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> What else?



Serving your country.   


I wish I can offer better advice but I know nothing of the Nursing trade! And, I am an applicant at this point so I have no real experience yet.
Welcome to the boards!


----------



## ward0043 (1 Apr 2012)

I am not a member of the Canadian Forces, yet as an outsider my top Pro would be working along side people that actually care about each other, and in many ways view each other as family.


----------



## Cui (1 Apr 2012)

Good benefits, travel opportunities, doing work that you know will make a difference. As well as the sense of tradition and camaraderie. 

As well I like the snazzy DEUs, looks good on both men and women IMO  ;D


----------



## Pusser (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> I need a list of people's (service and civi) opinions of joining. I'm a 28 year old female finishing my nursing degree in December. I've nursed as an LPN for eight years so I do have experience. My mother and father were both captains in the military (mom was a nurse, dad an engineer) and we moved often (every two years or so) so I know that side of it.
> 
> What I would like is some pros and cons to think about before putting in my application. If my age is against me, I need to know that (although I'm fit, I would need to work harder to meet the requirements). I'm thinking of the opportunities I would have and the security of a job as huge bonuses, as well as the potential for travel and education. What else?



I think you've just about nailed it (salary, benefits, opportunities, etc).  The other thing to think about is that as a nursing officer in the CF, you will be doing more actual medical work vice cleaning bedpans (based on my observations and the fact that my mother was a nurse).  Nurses in the CF are officers and so are expected to lead and manage.  At 28, you are by no means over the hill.  In fact, you will find there are many in the same age bracket as you, particularly amongst DEO candidates (as you would likely be).  My only concern would be your comments on fitness.  The requirements really aren't that high, so are you selling yourself short or are you really not as fit as you think?


----------



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> My only concern would be your comments on fitness.  The requirements really aren't that high, so are you selling yourself short or are you really not as fit as you think?



to be completely honest, my only concern is the push ups and chin ups. my upper body strength needs work. the rest of it does not worry me. but it would just be something i would need to concentrate on. thanks for the feedback!


----------



## MJP (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> to be completely honest, my only concern is the push ups and chin ups. my upper body strength needs work. the rest of it does not worry me. but it would just be something i would need to concentrate on. thanks for the feedback!



Chin-ups are not part of the test(although they are nice to have as part of overall fitness).


----------



## KeoughJ (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> I need a list of people's (service and civi) opinions of joining. I'm a 28 year old female finishing my nursing degree in December. I've nursed as an LPN for eight years so I do have experience. My mother and father were both captains in the military (mom was a nurse, dad an engineer) and we moved often (every two years or so) so I know that side of it.
> 
> What I would like is some pros and cons to think about before putting in my application. If my age is against me, I need to know that (although I'm fit, I would need to work harder to meet the requirements). I'm thinking of the opportunities I would have and the security of a job as huge bonuses, as well as the potential for travel and education. What else?



Not to be a jerk, but this is something you need to figure out yourself. Make your own pro/con list.

Everyone on here has there own reasons for joining and they didn't (hopefully) ask anyone else on here to make it for them. It's all you. 

Best of luck.


----------



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> Not to be a jerk, but this is something you need to figure out yourself. Make your own pro/con list.
> 
> Everyone on here has there own reasons for joining and they didn't (hopefully) ask anyone else on here to make it for them. It's all you.
> 
> Best of luck.



Well, you are right, you are being a jerk (and it's not omitted by you saying "not to be a jerk..."). Perhaps you could broaden your way of thinking to try to realize why I am asking this question. I have my list of pros and cons. But not being a part of the military, I can't view the situation from all different angles. Which is why I ask other people's opinions, so that I can get a different point of view and a bigger picture.

I hope you are not in a position that requires collaboration or leadership, because your narrow way of thinking and demeaning attitude isn't a beneficial one. 

Have a great day.


----------



## MJP (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> Well, you are right, you are being a jerk (and it's not omitted by you saying "not to be a jerk..."). Perhaps you could broaden your way of thinking to try to realize why I am asking this question. I have my list of pros and cons. But not being a part of the military, I can't view the situation from all different angles. Which is why I ask other people's opinions, so that I can get a different point of view and a bigger picture.
> 
> I hope you are not in a position that requires collaboration or leadership, because your narrow way of thinking and demeaning attitude isn't a beneficial one.
> 
> Have a great day.



Funny I saw it as realistic not demeaning or full of attitude.  Must be my lack of need for other's interjections into my career choices.   But that just might be me and my poor collaboration and leadership skills.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> Well, you are right, you are being a jerk (and it's not omitted by you saying "not to be a jerk..."). Perhaps you could broaden your way of thinking to try to realize why I am asking this question. I have my list of pros and cons. But not being a part of the military, I can't view the situation from all different angles. Which is why I ask other people's opinions, so that I can get a different point of view and a bigger picture.
> 
> I hope you are not in a position that requires collaboration or leadership, because your narrow way of thinking and demeaning attitude isn't a beneficial one.
> 
> Have a great day.



Now look who made an arse of himself.

KeoughJ, now matter what his experience, is right.  Everyone joined for different reasons, and their Pros and Cons will all be different.  A Pro for one may be a Con for another.  You have to make your own mind up what it is you want and go from there.  

MJP

I can safely say you don't have the problem.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> Well, you are right, you are being a jerk (and it's not omitted by you saying "not to be a jerk..."). Perhaps you could broaden your way of thinking to try to realize why I am asking this question. I have my list of pros and cons. But not being a part of the military, I can't view the situation from all different angles. Which is why I ask other people's opinions, so that I can get a different point of view and a bigger picture.
> 
> I hope you are not in a position that requires collaboration or leadership, because your narrow way of thinking and demeaning attitude isn't a beneficial one.
> 
> Have a great day.



A narrow view see's better. Like looking through a scope.

You want to talk about coming across as a jerk, in your very first post you sound like you're making demand instead of asking politely.

KeoughJ is exactly right. You need to make your own decision. How many times in YOUR life have you given one of your friends very good and very sound advice only to have them completely ignore it?

Further more someone can talk about duty and honour and self sacrifice and that could mean nothing to you because you want money job security and a nice retirement. Everyones pros and cons are different and trying to base your decision off of what I like and dislike in the military isn't doing you any kind of favors.  You said your family has a military backround? That should give you a pretty good base to form your opinion.

This forum is full of people who appear to ask others to  convince them they should join the military.  It comes across to us as very wishy washy.

Your profile says your a brat. Your response to KeoughJ's advice really supports that.


----------



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now look who made an arse of himself.
> 
> KeoughJ, now matter what his experience, is right.  Everyone joined for different reasons, and their Pros and Cons will all be different.  A Pro for one may be a Con for another.  You have to make your own mind up what it is you want and go from there.
> 
> ...



absolutely, everyone joins for their own reasons. and never once have i asked "make up my mind for me." i simply asked for other people's views. 

and its an arse of HERSELF. but, clearly, you didnt read the beginning thread, you just needed to jump to someone's protection. 

if you arent commenting on the topic of the thread, dont waste your time commenting. if you're just wanting to be part of the "action" and have a good fight, do it with one of your buddies, not a complete stranger you know nothing about. that makes YOU look like "an arse"


----------



## MJP (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> if you arent commenting on the topic of the thread, dont waste your time commenting. if you're just wanting to be part of the "action" and have a good fight, do it with one of your buddies, not a complete stranger you know nothing about. that makes YOU look like "an arse"



To be fair you did ask the internet, got an answer you didn't like and proceeded to attack another stranger for his narrow view, lack of collaboartion and leadership skills.  But then when we defended a very realistic viewpoint based on our experience dealing with many others like you before, we are in the wrong.  I think one should take a look in the mirror and maybe suck back on the rhetoric.


----------



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> A narrow view see's better. Like looking through a scope.
> 
> You want to talk about coming across as a jerk, in your very first post you sound like you're making demand instead of asking politely.
> 
> ...



a narrow view lets you be attacked from your blind spots. my very first post comes across as a demand?? you have come across as very sensitive in a few occassions. and since you're attacking me, don't complain that i'm attacking you. tit for tat.

and yes, i'm a brat. a military brat. one whose parents both served. one who got dragged around from town to town to town every year and a half. so before you start attacking semantics, do your research. 

apparently jerks are prevalent in the military. i'll mark that down as a con.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Apr 2012)

My "pros" and most people's "cons". You might consider rephrasing your question.



			
				emceel said:
			
		

> and yes, i'm a brat. a military brat. one whose parents both served. one who got dragged around from town to town to town every year and a half. so before you start attacking semantics, do your research.



And before thinking that this means anything, maybe you need to do some of your own.


----------



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

MJP said:
			
		

> To be fair you did ask the internet, got an answer you didn't like and proceeded to attack another stranger for his narrow view, lack of collaboartion and leadership skills.  But then when we defended a very realistic viewpoint based on our experience dealing with many others like you before, we are in the wrong.  I think one should take a look in the mirror and maybe suck back on the rhetoric.



so, here's my thought on this...
1. if you're tired of dealing with "many others like [me]" then DONT. it's quite simple. if you dont like it, dont do it! nothing is requiring you to respond to me!
2. that complete stranger knew he was being a jerk. he called himself one before i confirmed it! its like saying "i'm just joking" doesnt erase something that is hurtful.
3. you know nothing about me. so dont clump me into a category.


----------



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My "pros" and most people's "cons". You might consider rephrasing your question.
> 
> And before thinking that this means anything, maybe you need to do some of your own.



hahaha k. you have a great day!


----------



## ward0043 (1 Apr 2012)

Good luck responding to criticism at BMOQ.


----------



## MJP (1 Apr 2012)

ward0043 said:
			
		

> Good luck responding to criticism at BMOQ.



The DS there are well know for their lack of collaboration and leadership skills.  The OP can set them straight.


----------



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

Subject: Re: Pros and Cons
Link: http://forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/105302/post-1130494.html#msg1130494
Amount: -300 MilPoints
Notes: Trolololololol

you're pretty mature, hey? oh no, dont give me negative points! ahhhh! 

haha i'm about done with this thread. thanks for helping me choose, boys!


----------



## aesop081 (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> haha i'm about done with this thread. thanks for helping me choose, boys!



We'll live, i'm sure.


----------



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> We'll live, i'm sure.



hahahaha it had nothing to do with you! but again, the maturity level is astounding! i always knew the military was a place for losers and geeks alike to go somewhere they felt loved, but this is incredible!


----------



## aesop081 (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> the maturity level is astounding!



"always leave them wanting more".


----------



## ward0043 (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> My mother and father were both captains in the military (mom was a nurse, dad an engineer)





			
				emceel said:
			
		

> i always knew the military was a place for losers and geeks alike to go somewhere they felt loved


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> a narrow view lets you be attacked from your blind spots. my very first post comes across as a demand?? you have come across as very sensitive in a few occassions. and since you're attacking me, don't complain that i'm attacking you. tit for tat.



Yes it does. 
"I need a list of people's (service and civi) opinions of joining."

I'm not sure if you meant sensitive or insensitive. I'm pragmatic.   You can attack me all you want, you may have a promising career in the CF but you're not the first person to come here ask a question get an answer they didn't like and get their nose bent out of shape over it.



> and yes, i'm a brat. a military brat. one whose parents both served. one who got dragged around from town to town to town every year and a half. so before you start attacking semantics, do your research.


And there in lies the joke.  Knowing that your parents are service members, you're coming across as a little brat who has an attitude.  If that hurts your feelings you can deal with it by trying to get some digs in(I hope you're not a leader!), you can ignore it OR you can say hey maybe *I* don't notice it but just maybe these guys are right and I *am* coming across like I have a bad attitude.



> apparently jerks are prevalent in the military. i'll mark that down as a con.


lol
Wait till you start dating some.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Apr 2012)

BAZINGA !


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2012)

ward0043 said:
			
		

> Quote from: emceel on Yesterday at 23:30:52
> 
> My mother and father were both captains in the military (mom was a nurse, dad an engineer)
> 
> ...



Touche.

Emceel, Discipline and self-control are halmarks of any good CF member.  Perhaps your reaction to something as simple as a question on an internet forum not going your way serves as a good indicator that maybe the job comes with too many 'cons' and your skills would be better served working in a civilian hospital.

Good luck.


----------



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Wait till you start dating some.



until i start dating some....what? jerks? they're impossible to avoid. why are we talking about my love life?

i know how i come across. the funny part is that there's a bunch of you guys defending a jerk. it's a brotherhood. i get it. and your little brotherhood has now ruined a thread that will no longer get any responses ON topic...thank you.


----------



## emceel (1 Apr 2012)

Quote from: emceel on Yesterday at 23:30:52

    My mother and father were both captains in the military (mom was a nurse, dad an engineer)


Quote from: emceel on Today at 19:19:06

    i always knew the military was a place for losers and geeks alike to go somewhere they felt loved

QUICK!! grab on to anything you can!! we're so tough!! us 8 guys cyber-attacking a girl!! We're so cool!!


----------



## thonggnome (1 Apr 2012)

whoa! i dont think i have seen a thread like this on here! this has gotten way out of hand.

i think emceel was looking for some insight. that's respectable, not a bad thing and i dont think she was looking for anyone to make the decision for her. yeah, she reacted a little harshly, but you guys are kind of teaming up on her, backing her into a corner. 

not cool, guys.


----------



## GAP (1 Apr 2012)

So give her a hug.  :

attitude is attitude.


----------



## Nichfour (1 Apr 2012)

Is this for real or some sort of April fools gag? Im so confused as to why this girl went all bipolar on everybody, everything was all fine until someone told her to think for herself?


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2012)

thonggnome said:
			
		

> whoa! i dont think i have seen a thread like this on here! this has gotten way out of hand.
> 
> i think emceel was looking for some insight. that's respectable, not a bad thing and i dont think she was looking for anyone to make the decision for her. yeah, she reacted a little harshly, but you guys are kind of teaming up on her, backing her into a corner.
> 
> not cool, guys.





> Date Registered:
> Today at 20:43:30
> Local Time:
> April 01, 2012, 20:56:09
> ...



Nice of you to just join to come to her defense.

You know the both of you should really start capitalizing your I's  and start off your sentences with capitals.  Maybe the both of you went to the same grammar school- your writing styles looks remarkably similar


----------



## GAP (1 Apr 2012)

This dogpile is in need of a pooperscooper.....time to shut it down............


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2012)

emceel said:
			
		

> Subject: Re: Pros and Cons
> Link: http://forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/105302/post-1130494.html#msg1130494
> Amount: -300 MilPoints
> Notes: Trolololololol
> ...



It appears your not done.



> 28 year old female finishing my nursing degree in December.



I really hope you have no luck joining the CF.  You are one of those kids whom Mommy and Daddy said they could be anything they want and never faced failure in our great Education System.  I might also add that your "Bedside Manner" truly SUCKS......but of course, you are not a real nurse, just a university kid who plans on doing administration and never touch a patient, let alone see one.  Your sense of entitlement screams at us with every new post.  

Give us a break.  Stop.


And as my Disclaimer says.......This is only my opinion.........One of the Cons of my Service has been running into people like the OP.

[Spell Check really shows up a lot of your spelling errors.]


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2012)

I guess her "blind spot" didn't see that one coming.

Such is the fate of all dual account perpetrators 
/dramatic voice


----------



## GAP (1 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I guess her "blind spot" didn't see that one coming.



Maybe she enjoys being a chew toy......


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> This dogpile is in need of a pooperscooper.....time to shut it down............





I believe so.......We all should step back.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2012)

Turns out she came back with a new profile to argue in defence of her other profile.    NOT KOOL as the kids would say in the Hood.

Good reason to LOCK and then Trash this topic.


----------

